# Was bedeutet der Modifier static ?



## php1 (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo !

Kann mir jemand erklären, was genau der Modifier "static" tut ?

Danke

Gruß

php1


----------



## sol1x (31. Mai 2009)

zu faul um in google "java static" einzugeben?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (31. Mai 2009)

Let me google that for you
Guido Krger - JAVA 1.1 lernen - Kapitel 7 Klassen mit static-Elementen


----------



## php1 (31. Mai 2009)

Danke.

Das habe ich gesucht.


----------

